# Spark Plugs?



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone swap out plugs yet? Thoughts, suggestions and experiences?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's due at 102k miles with the timing belt service according to the wiki-Bentley, so if you're at 68k miles you've got away to go still. NGK platinum plugs apparently are OEM.

You can read more commentary here about the procedure and proper plugs:
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/41569-4.0L-Spark-Plug-Change


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

your plugs should still be good, BUT, you should pop a few out and see how they look, also, get some anti-seicze on there now, because after 5 years or so, and a 100 thousand miles, these plugs are a moster to remove.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

In the last month or two, the check engine light on our 2011 VW Routan (3.6L Pentastar) has come on and then turned off on its own in a few days. So I took it into the local VW stealership today to have them diagnose. The check engine light was on all week and then turned off on its own again this morning; their diagnosis was a misfire and they recommended new spark plugs all the way around for $400+.

When I questioned that aren’t most spark plugs rated for like 100,000 miles, they said “*oh no, VW recommends that those be replaced every 30,000 miles*”. I believe the owner’s manual states 96,000 or 102,000 Miles / 72 Months.

Oh and they tried to charge me $60 to replace the $10 air filter too. It is 1 minute job. Do they think I am an elderly woman with “SUCKER” written on my forehead?

Other than this, I have not had any unexpected problems or maintenance on the vehicle. *But I can see why everyone says VW service sucks.*

UPDATE: A little bit of digging on the interwebs leads to it probably being a bad Left Cylinder Head 2011-2012 Routan which should be covered under the Emissions Control Systems Warranty.

*Again, I can see why everyone says VW service sucks.*


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Trail Ryder said:


> Do they think I am an elderly woman with “SUCKER” written on my forehead?


You give them too much credit, me thinks. I don't think most VW dealers are trying to take the customer to the cleaners purposely as much as they just don't know any better. Ignorance. And if VW dealerships are ignorant about VAG products, they sure as hell aren't going to know any better on Chrysler products. The maintenance interval should be listed in the owner's manual, so you could show them that. Or ask them to print it out for you from their systems.

I haven't really paid close attention to the pentastar engine issues, but I thought I saw that Chrysler (and VW) extended the warranty for the left cylinder issue. If that is the problem, you may have to get an opinion from a different dealership to get past the "replace the sparkplugs" advice. Good luck.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, pull the code yourself and then google it. AutoZone or Advance or Oreilly's will pull codes as a courtesy, or you can do the key/ignition trick to get the code to display on the dashboard. I wouldn't trust the dealership's "misfire" diagnosis either. Verify.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

just an update, i have used NGK v power plugs. pulled them the other day and they are still in perfect shape after 38K miles. these plugs can easily go 60-80K miles.


----------



## dacman61 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's what my spark plugs look like after 61915 miles on them in a 2009 4.0L engine... I replaced them with the Bosch Double Platinum's.

OEM Plugs









New Plugs










While I was at it, I changed out the upper intake manifold gasket as well.









Picture of new gasket box, and old gasket removed:









I forgot to take a picture of the new gasket, which is blue in color, before I installed everything back together... Oh well.


----------

